# Injuries suck.



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2007)

I barndoored off a boulder and fell and rolled my ankle. It's a little bigger now than it was yesterday and I think I may have a ways to go as far as healing.


----------



## triccc (Jul 7, 2007)

that sucks. hope it heals fast!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 7, 2007)

me too. I'm a terrible invalid.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 7, 2007)

Im sorry ! yikes. 
My ankle is still very swollen from an injury that happened in May ! I Hope you heal faster than I do!


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 7, 2007)

Dude, I hope you feel better soon. Funny... I just twisted my ankle today leaving work and was thinking about how badly a really messed up ankle hurts! (Mine's just tender, but it made me remember some bad sprains)

My sympathies!


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 8, 2007)

It is still one of the sexxiest feet I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get better soon!


----------



## Tyester (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_It is still one of the sexxiest feet I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





And tell me about it... I have something wrong with the tendons in the middle of my foot. It hurts to walk, which means it hurts to do any kind of calve excercise and it's killin me.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 8, 2007)

Hope it heals fast!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 

 
_It is still one of the sexxiest feet I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get better soon!_

 
HAHAHHA thanks babe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If I didn't get bored sitting still, maybe it'd heal faster... :/


----------

